# Needs To Gain A Few Pounds



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Have you tried switching proteins? I switch between the chicken 30/20 and salmon 30/20 every few months.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

ArkansasGold said:


> Have you tried switching proteins? I switch between the chicken 30/20 and salmon 30/20 every few months.


I switched from chicken to salmon last Fall. Maybe I should try switching back? Maybe he’s bored with the taste? I’ve never had a Golden not maintain their weight.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If he's in training and that's why he's dropping pounds.... Feed more food.

If he's refusing to eat and there isn't a health reason - then you need more meals or different food.

CH OTCH MH lady I train obedience with once had me falling out of my chair when she described feeding her dog (not a golden) 9 cups of food while the girie was doing field training all summer.

(Only dog we had drop below 60 pounds had kidney failure.  My sister's collies have tended to be about 55-60 pounds, but they are built different than retrievers.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> Went to the vet today and he is perfectly healthy. Our vet has FC/AFC labs and normally wants a thin dog. He said no big deal ....


/\ /\ /\


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> Moe has been training seven days a week for the last couple months.


Too much, dogs need a day off every 7 to 10 days.



DblTrblGolden2 said:


> Our vet has FC/AFC labs


Trust your vet.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> I switched from chicken to salmon last Fall. Maybe I should try switching back? Maybe he’s bored with the taste? I’ve never had a Golden not maintain their weight.


I switch every 3-5 months or so. I like the salmon because it’s better for the coat, but it’s more expensive so I end up switching back to chicken after a few bags. Lol now that Eevee isn’t eating 50% more than Rocket (only 25% now ha) I’m going to switch her back to salmon after being on chicken for awhile and Rocket is getting switched back to 26/16 since we haven’t been training as much lately. There’s a new beef and rice 30/20 formula, but I haven’t heard anything about it. I would assume it’s just as good as the other formulas.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Do you put water on your dog’s kibble? Try water on top with every meal. Or if you want a dog to drink more water or eat more food, try low sodium chicken broth. The smell drives them crazy.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I tried putting broth on it and he wouldn’t eat it. I switched from PPP Sport Salmon to the Chicken and he still would barely eat. I started putting a small amount of shredded baked chicken in the kibble and he’s eating full meals again. I have never been one to feed table food or add toppers but I gave in. I’m adding a little less chicken each day and he’s still eating it all. I’m hoping to just keep tapering it until I don’t have to add it anymore.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Have you tried fish? Like tuna? Next time you make a tuna sandwich, save the juice and put it on his food. He will love it. The smell will get him for sure.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Add 2-3 teaspoons of corn oil twice daily. Must be corn. Per Dr. Robert Gillette (well known board certified sports and rehabilitation board certified vet, Google him) it must be corn because that is the only one that doesn't effect their sense of smell.
It helps them to tolerate heat. Interesting studies have been done on it. It has to do with them metabolizing fat instead of protein, which doesn't require them to raise their core temperature like protein does.
More isn't better. 2-3 teaspoons is an additional 100-150 kcal per day.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Thank you for the tips. I will definitely look into the study by Dr. Gillette. I do think it has to do with the heat this summer. I'm just happy he's eating enough to maintain his weight again currently.


----------

